# Pics of installed Splash Guards



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

I installed the official VW splash guards and want to share the pics as I was not able to find pics of all 4 on a Beetle elsewhere. Of course, installation required removal of all 4 wheels (as you can see in the pics I remembered to put the wheels back on). The front guards only extend down about 2 inches - but those 2 inches really make a difference in keeping crud off the side of the car.

I don't think the guards detract from the lines of the car at all.














































Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

That blue and orange license plate of yours would blend in perfectly with the same color combo
they did on the Ford GT 40. Maybe you should go for it, Bill.


----------



## Old Bug Man (Nov 5, 2011)

I think they look great. Expertly done. How difficult was it?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> That blue and orange license plate of yours would blend in perfectly with the same color combo
> they did on the Ford GT 40. Maybe you should go for it, Bill.


Well, that plate on "Candy" represents Delicate Arch - which is about 10 miles North (as the crow flies) of Moab Utah. Moab is where I go to play offroad in my Jeeps. If you ever get a chance to 4-wheel on our world-famous Moab slickrock - don't pass up the opportunity. The setting is outrageously beautiful.










Bill


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Old Bug Man said:


> I think they look great. Expertly done. How difficult was it?


Thank you for the kind words regarding "Candy" and her new splash guards.

The toughest part about the install is getting the wheels on and off. The rest of the work is straightforward. VW calls for a electric drill to clear 3 holes on each front and rear guard. However, I discovered the material you have to drill through is relatively soft wheel liner plastic that is easily punched through with an awl. From there I widened the holes to the appropriate size with a drill bit in a hand mount. So, no power tools necessary if done right.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> Thank you for the kind words regarding "Candy" and her new splash guards.
> 
> The toughest part about the install is getting the wheels on and off. The rest of the work is straightforward. VW calls for a electric drill to clear 3 holes on each front and rear guard. However, I discovered the material you have to drill through is relatively soft wheel liner plastic that is easily punched through with an awl. From there I widened the holes to the appropriate size with a drill bit in a hand mount. So, no power tools necessary if done right.
> 
> Bill


Bill, I can see when you put your mind to something, you stay on it until it's totally done the
correct way. I feel if you ever decide to personally get involved with finding out what the heck is
going on at the Puebla plant, you will stay on it like 'stink on a monkey' !


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Bill: "They look Marvelous"!! Thanks for sharing

Juan


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

They look good:thumbup: Did the same on my GTI about a week ago.


----------

